# Un boulet aux pieds



## Choni

Buenas tardes, queridos amigos.
Tengo que traducir al español la expresión "s'attacher (se mettre) un boulet aux pieds". Comprendo el significado ("assumer ou supporter une obligation pénible, une charge dont on ne peut se délibrer"), pero no consigo encontrar el equivalente en español. 
El contexto es alguien que ha metido la pata y "ne savait pas qu'il venait de se mettre un boulet aux pieds")
¿Me podéis ayudar?
Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## swift

¿Qué opinas de _no sabía que acababa de {encadenarse a/ponerse} un grillete_? ¿O bien _acababa de quedar maniatado_?


----------



## Lamarimba

swift said:


> _quedar maniatado_



Con el mismo sentido, pero a lo bestia: _ponerse_ (uno mismo)_ la soga al cuello._


----------



## swift

Lamarimba said:


> _ponerse_ (uno mismo)_ la soga al cuello._


¡Claaaaaro! ¿Cómo se me fue a olvidar? 😸


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Más opciones:

Según "les-expressions.com", otra formulación de la expresión "*s'attacher un boulet aux pieds*" es "*traîner son boulet*", expresión esta última recogida en el "_Diccionario de locuciones y modismos franceses_" de nuestro compañero y amigo forero Víctor Goldstein -más conocido por estos lares como *@totor*- y que aparece con los equivalentes españoles como "*cargar con el fardo*" y "*llevar o arrastrar su cruz*".


----------



## swift

No es lo mismo “venir de s’attacher un boulet au pied” que “traîner son boulet”.


----------



## Choni

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones, Swift, Lamarimba y Víctor. 
Creo que "ponerse la soga al cuello" sería una buena solución.
No conocía el _Diccionario de locuciones y modismos franceses, _creo que me va a hacer falta.
Gracias a todos y un saludo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Choni said:


> Creo que "ponerse la soga al cuello" sería una buena solución.


Yo no estaría tan seguro, *Choni*...

Como bien dijiste en tu primer post, *s'attacher un boulet aux pieds* es arrastrar una dura carga de la que es difícil liberarse, mientras que la expresión (consagrada) *estar con la soga al cuello* (_avoir la corde au cou_) significa estar ante un peligro inminente que necesita una solución urgente (la variante _ponerse la soga al cuello_ tendría el mismo sentido que la original). Como puedes ver, hay bastante diferencia entre las dos expresiones.


----------



## swift

> h4. ǁ ~ la soga al cuello.
> 
> ii. CR, Co. Actuar en perjuicio propio. pop + cult → espon ^ fest.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos | Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





> con la soga a la garganta, o al cuello
> 
> 2. locs. adjs. En apretura o apuro.
> 
> soga | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> Diccionario de la Lengua Española
> RAE
> *soga*
> con la soga a la garganta, o al cuello
> 
> *1*. locs. adjs. *Amenazado de un riesgo grave*.
> 
> 2. locs. adjs. En apretura o apuro.



Las acepciones situadas en primer lugar son las más auténticas y frecuentes (no vale omitirlas e ignorarlas...).


----------



## Lamarimba

El exiguo contexto que nos proporciona Choni parece resaltar que uno, *sin darse cuenta, *acaba de hacer algo que *le perjudica*: _Il ne savait pas qu'il venait de s'attacher (...) _Lo relevante aquí es que él es el responsable. Va a cargar con las consecuencias de sus actos, el desgraciado.

A mi entender la imagen que ilustre esas consecuencias es secundaria._ Piedras sobre el propio tejado_. Qué más da. Si el error lo ha cometido en una película de _gangsters, _entonces_ cavó su propia tumba._ Etcétera.


Y bueno, es por_ no enmendalla.   _


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> las más auténticas y frecuentes


En España, quizá. ¿Con qué elementos podrías decir qué es más frecuente y “auténtico” en América?


Lamarimba said:


> El exiguo contexto que nos proporciona Choni parece resaltar que uno, *sin darse cuenta, *acaba de hacer algo que *le perjudica*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Víctor Pérez said:


> Las acepciones situadas en primer lugar son las más auténticas y frecuentes (no vale omitirlas e ignorarlas...).





swift said:


> En España, quizá. ¿Con qué elementos podrías decir qué es más frecuente y “auténtico” en América?


Con ninguno, pero como quién hizo la consulta -*Choni*- es de Madrid, supongo que a él le interesará sobre todo conocer lo que más se dice en España (sin menoscabo de lo que se diga en las distintas zonas lingüísticas de América, por supuesto).


----------



## swift

Ah, bueno.  Y la sugerencia original provino de un español de Córdoba. 

De todas formas, vale la pena resaltar que el DLE no clasifica las acepciones por orden de autenticidad. La segunda acepción ya anotada de “con la soga al cuello” no tiene ninguna marca diatópica que la restrinja a America.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lamarimba said:


> El exiguo contexto que nos proporciona Choni parece resaltar que uno, *sin darse cuenta, *acaba de hacer algo que *le perjudica*: _Il ne savait pas qu'il venait de s'attacher (...) _Lo relevante aquí es que él es el responsable. Va a cargar con las consecuencias de sus actos, el desgraciado.
> 
> A mi entender la imagen que ilustre esas consecuencias es secundaria._ Piedras sobre el propio tejado_. Qué más da. Si el error lo ha cometido en una película de _gangsters, _entonces_ cavó su propia tumba._ Etcétera.
> 
> 
> Y bueno, es por_ no enmendalla.  _


En cuanto a contexto, estoy de acuerdo contigo aunque también me llama mucho la atención que la frase sea "... _se mettre un boulet_* aux pieds"* y no *au pied. *

A lo que voy: sin más contexto, no sabemos nada de ese _boulet_ porque puede ser algo o alguien.

Para mí, _se mettre un_ _boulet au pied_ es, según contexto,  echarse encima / sobre las espaldas / a cuestas un lastre / una cruz / una carga e incluso, en un registro coloquial en España, una mochila.


----------



## Choni

Muchas gracias de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.

El contexto es un libro de los años cuarenta en el que el simbolismo juega un papel importante. 
Se trata de una batalla de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Hitler, representado por un animal, acaba de dar un paso en falso, lo que supone que puede perder esa batalla. La frase es: "Il ne savait pas ce qu'il faisait! Il pensait sûrement pas qu'il venait de se mettre un boulet à la patte (aquí dicen "patte" porque es un animal). Et quel boulet!

Según vuestras sugerencias podría ser entonces:
_Acababa de cavar su propia tumba. ¡Y cómo!
Acababa de ponerse la soga al cuello. ¡Y qué soga!_
Y se me ocurre también:
_Acababa de quedar atado de patas y manos. ¡Y cómo!_ Para jugar un poco con el término "patas"

¿Qué os parece?
¡Muchísimas gracias!!!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Tus opciones tienen un equivalente en francés y no me parece que tengan el mismo significado que _se mettre un boulet au pied (ou à la patte)_:

_Cavar su propia tumba =_ creuser sa tombe
_Ponerse la soga al cuello = _ se mettre la corde au cou
_Quedar atado de patas y manos = _avoir les poingts et pieds liés


----------



## Nanon

Athos de Tracia said:


> Para mí, _se mettre un_ _boulet au pied_ es, según contexto,  echarse encima / sobre las espaldas / a cuestas un lastre / una cruz / una carga e incluso, en un registro coloquial en España, una mochila.






Athos de Tracia said:


> Tus opciones tienen un equivalente en francés y no me parece que tengan el mismo significado que _se mettre un boulet au pied (ou à la patte)_:




Lo veo así:
_se mettre un boulet aux pieds / les fers aux pieds:_ cadena perpetua , fig. carga pesada y duradera
_se mettre la corde au cou:_ pena de muerte , fig. peligro o fracaso ineludible (que también puede ser inminente)
_avoir (les) pieds et poings liés:_ estar imposibilitado de hacer cualquier cosa


----------



## Lamarimba

Creo que todos comprendemos lo que significa _se mettre un boulet aux pieds . _Tenemos clara la imagen, y su sentido. Por tanto sólo puedo dar la razón a quienes señaláis lo que, por cierto, Choni ya sabía:



Choni said:


> Comprendo el significado ("assumer ou supporter une obligation pénible, une charge dont on ne peut se délibrer")



¿Entonces qué estamos discutiendo?

Pues que en la última intervención de Choni, que conoce mejor que nosotros el contexto, insiste en que

_acaba de *dar un paso en falso*, lo que supone que puede perder esa batalla_

Insiste en que *el propio error* va a* entorpecer* e incluso* imposibilitar* lo que quería llevar a cabo, y eso nos obliga a buscar una traducción que incorpore este sentido (el de_ meter la pata_, no sabemos si _hasta el cuello_), aun traicionando un poquito la literalidad.

Sería _peccata minuta, _¿no?


----------

